# Lbsf



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

How many of you would consider attending an educational seminar on land based shark fishing? Just curious especially with all the shark fishing posts on this site.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

+1 for me!!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess no one huh???? And I thought we had some Shark fishermen on this forum.........


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

Were would this be going on ? what time and what day ?


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd be down.


----------



## Hotshotscott (Jan 11, 2011)

I would come


----------



## sandy (Oct 28, 2009)

im down


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the response on this guys I could not get even a reply from
the person about doing a seminar so I guess were still not given the status of sport or game fishing by even those who have a stake in our local fishing community. If you'll search the surf fishinf Q&A secton you'll
find a post about starting a shark fishing club. This is happening and is building quite a bit of momentum. I have a founders type meeting planned for the middle of next month after that we will have a formal meeting somewhere to discuss the club and it's direction. This is going to be a lot of fun and a lot of useful info will come out of this for the experinced and novice alike. Drop me a pm if you have'nt already I will get back to you on this. Thanks


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

keep me updated on this, havent really been on here much last few weeks, definitely interested.


----------



## jailbait (Apr 5, 2010)

I would be down, I need to learn as much as possible about all saltwater fishing!


----------

